# الاسماء العلمية والتجاري للمواد الكيميائية



## chem1982 (29 فبراير 2012)

يمكنكم الاستفسار عن اي مادة كيميائية تجاريا او علميا
اذكر بعض منها
للتواصل عبر المنتدي او الايميل [email protected] 
الاسم التجاري الاسم العلمي
الاسبيداج كربونات الرصاص
الروتيل ثاني اوكسيد التيتانيوم او الصبغة البيضاء
الاناتاز ثاني اوكسيد التيتانيوم 
حامض الستريك حمض الليمون
الايتا sodium loryl sulphat
labs linear alkyle sulphonat
الجملكة shealak
pva بولي فينيل اسيتات
كاربابول صمغ الكيثراء


----------



## chem1982 (1 مارس 2012)

الزيت الحار زيت بذرة الكتان
تيا تراي ايثانول امين 
سي ام سي كاربوكسي ميثيل سليلوز (صمغ السليلوز)
كيروسين كيروسين الشمس المشرقة
ملح الطعام كلوريد صوديم
الكلور صوديم هايبو كلورايت
الكربونة صوديم داي كربونات


----------



## ياسر الشبح (12 فبراير 2015)

*سوال*



chem1982 قال:


> الزيت الحار زيت بذرة الكتان
> تيا تراي ايثانول امين
> سي ام سي كاربوكسي ميثيل سليلوز (صمغ السليلوز)
> كيروسين كيروسين الشمس المشرقة
> ...




اريد ان اعرف اسيتات الاميل الاسم الشائع لها وكيفيه تحضيرها واستخدامها وهل تستخدم في تحضير المنظفات


----------

